# I have at least another dozen years left.



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a lucky guy.

Reason #4










I figure he will be interrested in the train at least until he is 12.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

His hand is telling you to turn it up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grandson? What a cutie! Kids and trains ... what a fabulous mix!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It could be his son TJ.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

True!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But I don't think so I think he is Choo Choo Pop Pop.


----------



## darryl1936 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Choo choo watcher*

Some kids never have an interest after hitting the teens but might come back later in life. Oh to be young again..... Nahhh


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

This little guy is 11 months old, and we have 2 more in the oven. 

Yes, they are grandchildren. 

I think some of you guys have been exposed to ozone a little too long!


----------



## ricjus001 (Dec 4, 2011)

_I figure he will be interested in the train at least until he is 12._

Thats how I started and I am still interested at 32; for me it remains one of the few memories I have of my grandfather who built what became "my" layout.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> His hand is telling you to turn it up.


Not quite, he is saying, "Pa Pa, we need a Legacy Vision Line Gray Hudson #5331"


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He is all buisness too. You got his attention. He will never let touch the engine if you get it for him.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I can see he wants to run his own trains soon hehehehe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave Sams said:


> Not quite, he is saying, "Pa Pa, we need a Legacy Vision Line Gray Hudson #5331"


Ahhh ... who needs a college education fund, anyway ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave Sams said:


> I think some of you guys have been exposed to ozone a little too long!


You mean it is because of lack of ozone?

I was close, soon he will be calling you choo choo Pa Pa.

I think he gave you good advice....now go and buy it.


----------

